# Zuki Mono Amp



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I kicked around the idea of where to post this... It's more of a specialty niche type thing than Old School by most folks definition, but this seems an appropriate place nonetheless. 
I've had this for around 10-12 years, but I have no memory of the where/how/who/what about it. 
I dug through my 10+ years of PMs here and don't find any reference- The fact that it's a Zuki means I would have purchased it from someone here, or directly from Patrick.
Anyhow, here are some interesting pics and plenty of clues,,, if anyone knows the history, please let me know!


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Its is quite large, I believe it's an advancement on the original Big Mono model. Set next to a Soundstream Reference 500 to give some scale...


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Now for the interesting pics-


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Beautiful amp!


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Inside the backplate...


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Well looks like Brian went ahead and sold it... LOLL


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm not certain of that, I don't know what arrangements he had with Patrick- it's possible he sent it back and then I bought it. I bought a couple things directly from Zuki but it's blocked from my memory. I had a serious bonk in the head back around that time from which I've recovered, other than some memory gaps. So it's a cool curiosity.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I remember the Zuki's but never paid much attention to them. Patrick didn't want folks fiddling with them and I am a serious fiddler. That amp has an absolute monstrous power supply for its rating. I'll betcha you could easily run that down to 1 ohm and maybe 1/2 ohm and still be stable.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

What ended up happening with Patrick?


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

He left just like the founder of DIYMA...


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Big D had one of mine on the dyno few years back. If I remember right did almost 5k at 1 ohm.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I wondered whether Derek dyno'd any Zuki amps.
His Youtube channel is entertaining, He bought an NIB MTX Blue Thunder from my collection a while back and I'm looking forward to seeing the video.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Yea he ran it on the dyno. Put up some good numbers I guess but it was a current hog.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow.
I can run most of my amps up to their limits with two 1000 watt power supplies. 
That is crazy. 
I guess I'll just keep it around like having a dragster parked in the garage.


----------

